# Philips gone!!!



## burns (Mar 5, 2010)

We all new it was bound 2 happen

PHILIPS IS GONE!

It doesnt make a difference though because now the offensive cordinator,Jason Garrett,took over.


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

yall need to do more than jus lose the coach. last nite was embarrassing


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

need 1 of those high price sheep to step and be a shepard.. no body wants to be a leader that is there problem more than coaching.. jmo


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

surprised it took this long


----------



## burns (Mar 5, 2010)

puttin a o-cordinator as head coach doesnt really make a difference so i wouldnt expect anymore from dallas than how they been playin


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

dont they play the saints in week 10... thats gona b a tuff test for them cuz sean paytons unorthodox plays


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

true ^^^^^^ thats what i was thinking (i meant what burns said)


----------



## burns (Mar 5, 2010)

i cant believe it may b puttin an o-cordinator can change the team but i didnt expect this big of a change. (Cowboys:33, Giants:20)


----------



## burns (Mar 5, 2010)

payton aint gonna put up with dallas, unless saints dont have their heads screwed on straight.


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

i agree, saints will b ready, gaints lost for 3 reasons, they under estimated a talented bunch of athletes, dallas was on a new coach hype, and giants played like poo! lol


----------



## burns (Mar 5, 2010)

^ i agree ^


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

2 in a row watch out lol


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

sure is gona be hard to make it 3 on thanksgiving tho lol they going against a hot team


----------



## burns (Mar 5, 2010)

somehow......... WE BEATEM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

